# *URGENT* RX100 and RX100M2 Dimensions



## EvilKarma (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a really good deal on one of these cameras but I'd like to know exactly how big it is. On the Sony site it says:



Dimensions (Approx.) : 4'' × 2-9/32'' × 1-1/2'' (101.6 x 58.1 x 38.3 mm) excluding protrusions
What I'd like to know is what does the "protrusions" refer to? Does it refer to when the lens is out? Or even when the unit is off? If anyone knows let me know asap please and thank you. Or if anyone owns one of these cameras can you please measure it in mm from top to bottom (depth) including the part of the lens when the unit is OFF. 

You can refer to the picture I attached, that's the "depth" I want to know. Thanks again.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 11, 2013)

You could have just gone to dpreview dude. 

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-cybershot-dsc-rx100/images/allroundview.jpg


----------



## EvilKarma (Sep 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> You could have just gone to dpreview dude.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-cybershot-dsc-rx100/images/allroundview.jpg



Thank you haha I'm a bit of a noob so I'm finding my way around the online community =P


----------



## Kolia (Sep 11, 2013)

Small enough ?  It fits in my jean pocket...


----------



## EvilKarma (Sep 11, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Small enough ?  It fits in my jean pocket...



you must wear very baggy jeans. I decided to carry a box of soap in my pocket all day today which had identical dimensions and I'd say it's JUST okay...still feels too big in the pocket but hopefully I'll get used to it and it won't piss me off. when I head out, I carry my iphone5, portable charger, mp3 player and headphones, now the RX100M2.....sigh...


----------



## Kolia (Sep 11, 2013)

MP3 player over the iPhone ???

I've gone full circle over compact camera over the past 2 months. Bought a RX100, returned after a month. Bought a Nikon AW110, returned it. And now have the RX100M2. 

I couldn't live without the proper controls of the Sony. 

Get yourself a "murse" !  I carry RX, iPad mini, iPhone...


----------



## EvilKarma (Sep 11, 2013)

no way, I carry my portable charger for my iphone5 already because this phones battery life absolutely blows. if I listened to music on it as well I don't know how I'd get through the day lol 

why did you return the RX100? I thought the M2 only has a couple upgrades over the original no? I'm a bit of an amateur in this as I have always been an 'iphoneographer' lol, picking up the camera tonight or tomorrow so I'm quite excited!


----------



## Kolia (Sep 11, 2013)

M2 has:

Better low light performance
Tilt screen
Wi-fi
Accessory shoe

These are worth the 100$ extra to me. 

I use the camera on the go. Accessing the images wirelessly thru the iPad is a plus. Imagine not having to fiddle with cables and getting the memory card out in a bistro. 

Tilt screen allows more flexible shoot framing. Getting shots otherwise very difficult. 

Better low light is always better. 

The accessory shoe is more for future proofing the camera.

It is a great complement to my a65.


----------



## RedRobin (Oct 15, 2013)

Rather than stuffing a camera in a pocket I would recommend getting a holster/pouch which fits onto a trousers belt. It's much more comfortable and more easily accessible.


----------

